# Améliorer les performances de son Macbook



## keshia (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je m'adresse à vous car je souhaiterais booster mon macbook, cependant je ne sais quel matériel choisir compatible avec mon ordinateur. 

En voici les config : 
2,4Ghz intel core 2 duo, 2go 1067 MHz DDR3

J'aimerais y ajouter de la ram et je me demandais si cela était possible d'y remplacer mes 2x1 go de ram pour y mettre 2x4, soit 8go (le maxi n'est pas 6go? dans ce cas, je dois ajouter 2x3 go? ) 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html

Ensuite l'idéal serait de remplacer mon ancien dd par un dd ssd, et là encore je me demandais la compatibilité 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22243/ocz-disque-ssd-agility-3-240-go-25-sata-iii.html

Pourriez vous m'aider?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Si c'est bien un MacBook7,1 (mid 2010) alors il support 8 Go de RAM. Tu peux donc acheter deux barrettes de 4 Go (jette un coup d'oeil sur le site de Crucial).

Pour le SSD, tu peux aussi regarder les Crucial (le M4 a l'air tres bien).


----------



## keshia (1 Juillet 2012)

Ce n'est pas un 7,1 mais un 5,1 (j'ai lu, je ne sais plus où, que c'était possible aussi avec ce modèle, mais il me faudrait confirmation)

Je regarde de suite pour le reste (un peu cher sur le site)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------

que pensez vous de ça pour mon mac 
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CT2KIT51264BC1067
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CT256M4SSD2

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------

ou :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22243/ocz-disque-ssd-agility-3-240-go-25-sata-iii.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2012)

keshia a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un 7,1 mais un 5,1 (j'ai lu, je ne sais plus où, que c'était possible aussi avec ce modèle, mais il me faudrait confirmation)


8 Go de RAM : c'est OK avec un 5,1 


*Note du modo :* keshia, as tu la moindre idée de ce que peut signifier la mention "à lire avant de poster" qui figure dans le titre de cette annonce en tête du forum ? 

On déménage !


----------



## Chatfou (2 Juillet 2012)

Au niveau de la RAM, si on la booste, est ce que la charge de la batterie diminue ? (En gros, est ce que si on augmente la RAM, le mac restera allumé moins longtemps qu'avant ?)


----------



## keshia (2 Juillet 2012)

> 8 Go de RAM : c'est OK avec un 5,1




C'est commandé! jespère qu'avec tout ça, mon mac aura une seconde jeunesse!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2012)

Chatfou a dit:


> Au niveau de la RAM, si on la booste, est ce que la charge de la batterie diminue ? (En gros, est ce que si on augmente la RAM, le mac restera allumé moins longtemps qu'avant ?)


Ni plus, ni moins, bien au contraire


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2012)

Comme dis plus haut, ni plus ni mois / voir Ni moins / lorsque l'ordi n'as plus assez de ram , il met les infos en swap sur le HD / donc plus on a de ram et moins ion utilise le HD mais la différence au niveau batterie doit être extrêmement infime même si le HD consomme plus que la ram / par contre au niveau perfs ça se ressent quand meme un peu


----------



## remycorrette (3 Juillet 2012)

Tiens, je recherche exactement la même chose que toi. Mon soucis est que moi, mon identifiant es t 7,1. J'ai donc voulu aller chercher la rem sur le site macway, mais ils disent que c'est pour les modèles 5,1...

Et si j'achète 2x4go, est ce qu'un centre agrée Apple peut me les poser ? J'ai peur de le faire moi même, est ce compliqué ?


----------



## keshia (3 Juillet 2012)

> Et si j'achète 2x4go, est ce qu'un centre agrée Apple peut me les poser ? J'ai peur de le faire moi même, est ce compliqué ?



Pour ma part, je vais le faire moi-même (or de question de payer et d'attendre), ça a l'air plutôt simple, look sur utube, il explique très bien la manipulation. 
Après je crois que la fnac propose ce service mais à quel prix ...


----------



## remycorrette (3 Juillet 2012)

Oui, j'ai bien peur de faire une fausse manipulation.. 
Mais vu que Apple reconnait officiellement 4gb maximum sur cette machine, je ne sais pas si ils vont vouloir me poser 2x4go ^^.


Sinon, je vais tenter, en y allant avec des pincettes. J'ai également entendu dire que les vis Apple était particulière, c'est vrai ? ^^


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2012)

remycorrette a dit:


> Sinon, je vais tenter, en y allant avec des pincettes. J'ai également entendu dire que les vis Apple était particulière, c'est vrai ? ^^



Evite les pincettes. 
Regarde pages 46 et suivantes.


----------



## keshia (3 Juillet 2012)

remycorrette a dit:


> Sinon, je vais tenter, en y allant avec des pincettes. J'ai également entendu dire que les vis Apple était particulière, c'est vrai ? ^^



Oui elles sont particulières, le mieux c'est d'acheter un kit tournevis (j'en ai vu sur macway), sinon pour ma part, j'ai un tournevis pour branches de lunettes, ça devrait aller.


----------



## remycorrette (3 Juillet 2012)

LOL, je vois que mon expression n'a pas été comprise mdr. Chez nous, en picardie, y aller avec des pincettes, c'est faire très attention ^^..


Bon sinon, je vais acheter un kit tournevis Apple et éviter les pincettes MDR


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2012)

remycorrette a dit:


> LOL, je vois que mon expression n'a pas été comprise mdr. Chez nous, en picardie, y aller avec des pincettes, c'est faire très attention ^^..


En Lorraine aussi; mon trait d'humour est donc misérablement tombé à l'eau


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2012)

On va pas dans un centre agrée pour poser de la ram 

_C'est comme les jouets a la maternelle , le rond , le carré et l'étoile  Ben c'est pareil_ 
_Sinon moi je vous le fait à 50% de moins qu'un centre apple :love:_

Bon sans rire , quand on veut de la ram , on va sur le site *Crucial* , et le site propose une App Java qui reconnait votre ordinateur et vous propose plusieurs kit adaptés sans se tromper ....

La Ram est parfaitement compatible Apple , c'est *la moins cher du marché* , et elle est *garantie a vie* , et les *frais de port sont inclus* .
Vous voulez quand même pas qu'ils se déplacent pour vous l'installer hein ?


----------



## remycorrette (3 Juillet 2012)

LOL, oui, après si vous me dites que ce n'est pas impossible... J'ai jamais fait, donc bon x)

Le soucis de crucial, c'est qu'ils me disent que ma config maximale est de 4gb. Or, on peut monter jusque 8Gb sur ma machine... ^^

Reste à trouver les barrettes compatible ^^


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2012)

Oui dans quelques cas , les modèles mac d'origines sont reconnus pour X de ram mais c'était un bridage logiciel / avec le temps certains modèles prévus jusquà 4Go par exemple se sont vu la possibilité d'accepter 6 ou 8 Go 

Si crucial te propose des barrettes / regarde la référence et prends ce dont tu as besoin / même si tu avais un soucis tu pourras faire un échange rapidement avec eux .

Pour la manip de changement de ram , c'est vraiment super simple , généralement y'a une barette métallique a dévisser et la ram apparait dessous / tu enclenches et basta .

Compte 3 minutes montre en main


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Juillet 2012)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook

En bas, dans le tableau : 
18 mai 2010
MacBook7,1
_Extensible jusqu'à 4 Gio d'après Apple, mais il est possible de lui installer 8Gio (2x4Gio)_

2 x 4 Go, ça vaut 40  neuf. Ca se trouve en occasion à moitié prix.


----------



## remycorrette (3 Juillet 2012)

D'accord, bon je vais tester tout seul alors... Mon app MacTracker me dit bien 8go maximum. Officiellement 4go par Apple. Je vais essayer de trouver sur MacWay sinon..


----------



## Tom.P (16 Juillet 2012)

Salut tout le monde, j'espère poster dans le bon topic, pour ne pas en créer un nouveau...

Voilà, j'ai un macbook blanc fin 2006 corde 2 duo 2Ghz.
Je l'ai monté à 2Gb de ram, le max d'après beaucoup de site ( même si on m'a parfois dit 3 )
J'ai actuellement un Seagate moments 7200Tr/min de 320gb, qui est loin d'être blindé.
Seulement mon macbook que je ne peux pas encore changer faute de financement, devient assez lent et j'aimerai retrouvé une certaines réactivité ( je n'ai pas de grosse appli, mais les petit lag safari, itunes, iphoto etc... c'est la réactivité générale que je recherche là...) 

Voilà donc, je pense prendre un SSD de 240/256gb, mais j'hésite entre toute les références proposer et j'aimerai un retour à ce sujet, entre le samsung 830, le crucial M4, le Agility 4 ou le vertex 4.

De base je penchais entre les trois derniers mais y a t'il une réel différence, surtout si dans le futur je change de machine qui elle sera en SATA 3 =) 

J'espère m'être fait comprendre et j'attends vos réponses, merci d'avance  =)


----------



## Baptisme (15 Septembre 2012)

Doublon.
J'arrive pas à le supprimer...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2012)

Tom.P a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai un macbook blanc fin 2006 corde 2 duo 2Ghz.
> 
> De base je penchais entre les trois derniers mais y a t'il une réel différence, surtout si dans le futur je change de machine qui elle sera en SATA 3 =)



Sûr que sur un MB 2006 tu ne verras aucune différence avec ces 4 modèles.
Perso je resterai sur des valeurs sûres, M4 ou le Samsung 830. Et exit le Vertex. Qui seront OK avec une nouvelle machine.

Un test SSD mis à jour fin août 2012.


----------



## Tom.P (15 Septembre 2012)

Salut Sly54,

Merci pour ta réponse =) en effet je savais que ça ne changerait rien mais j'posais surtout la question pour une utilisation dans une futur machine  enfin bref

J'ai donc Up avec un M4 de 256Gb, et j'ai boosté la ram à 3Gb 

Vraiment que du bonheur comparé à avant ! 

Prochaine étape ce sera le changement de machine ^^


----------

